# Firmware 4.0 for 1st gen Toshiba A1, D1, XA1 HD DVD players



## bobgpsr

Edit: Version 4.0 firmware is available for CD-R ISO update. See this post.

Go to:
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-images/models/HD-XA1/firmware/HD-XA1-3001N.zip
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-images/models/HD-A1/firmware/HD-A1-3001N.zip
for a Toshiba America ISO download of version 3.0 firmware.

http://www.tacp.toshiba.com/resource.asp?resourceid=52


> Resource for : Firmware Update Information for Owners of Toshiba HD DVD Players: Models HD-XA1, HD-A1, and HD-D1
> 
> Firmware Update Version: 3.0
> 
> Applicable Models: HD-XA1, HD-A1, and HD-D1.
> 
> Overview: As part of our commitment to provide world-class service to our customers, Toshiba is supplying this firmware update for use by purchasers of Toshiba HD DVD Player models HD-XA1, HD-A1, and HD-D1. This firmware update improves network connectivity for supporting the download of web-enabled network content associated with certain HD DVD discs, improves certain video and audio processing capabilities, and also addresses certain disc playback and HDMI/DVI related issues identified by Toshiba.
> 
> Important Note: Certain HD DVD discs may contain or have the capability of downloading studio-provided, web-enabled network content. To minimize any potential compatibility and/or connectivity issues, before viewing such content, it is recommended that you perform the firmware update process to ensure that your HD DVD player is using the latest firmware version.
> 
> How to obtain and install the firmware update:
> 
> 1. If you have broadband internet service, you may obtain the firmware update over the internet using the Ethernet port on the back of your HD DVD Player. There are instructions for configuring the Ethernet port on pages 44-45 of the owners manual. Page 57 of the owners manual describes how to download the firmware update. Here is an overview of the process:
> 
> BEFORE BEGINNING THE FIRMWARE UPDATE PROCESS, BE SURE TO REMOVE ANY DISCS FROM YOUR HD DVD PLAYER.
> 
> Please configure the Ethernet port. You may need to turn on DHCP and DNS. Page 45 of the owner’s manual explains how to do this.
> 
> After you have configured the Ethernet port, follow the directions on page 57 to check for a firmware update.
> 
> If a firmware update is available for your player, it will take about 20 minutes to download and install. Once the firmware update download process has finished, the player’s power will automatically switch off. You must wait until this process has finished.
> 
> DO NOT UNPLUG, TURN OFF, OR USE ANY OTHER FEATURE OF YOUR PLAYER DURING THE FIRMWARE UPDATE PROCESS. Doing so will cause the writing of the firmware update to the player to be halted and the player may no longer operate properly. If the player stops working, please contact Toshiba Customer Solutions at (800) 319-6684.
> 
> If no firmware update is available, the player will quickly exit the firmware update process.
> 
> Please refer to the owners manual for additional details.
> 
> 2. If you have a PC with a CD-RW drive that is connected to the internet, you may be able to download an ISO image file of the firmware update to your PC and copy it to a blank CD-R or CD-RW disc. For more information, and to download an ISO image file of the firmware update click here.
> 
> 3. If you are unable, or prefer not, to obtain the firmware update by one of the methods described above, you may contact Toshiba Customer Solutions at (800) 319-6684 and request that a firmware update disc be sent to you by mail. You can update the firmware using the firmware update disc by following the instructions provided with the disc.
> 
> Please note that if you sent Toshiba the Firmware Update Request card included with your player, you will receive an update disc by mail from Toshiba as soon as it becomes available.
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions:
> 
> Q1. What does this update do?
> 
> A1.This firmware update improves network connectivity for supporting the download of web- enabled network content associated with certain HD DVD discs, improves certain video and audio processing capabilities, and also addresses certain disc playback and HDMI/DVI related issues identified by Toshiba.
> 
> Q2. Why do I need to turn on DHCP and DNS?
> 
> A2. Turning on DHCP causes the player to automatically detect its IP address and other network information from your internet service provider’s DHCP server. Turning on DNS causes the player to automatically detect the DNS server address associated with your internet service provider.
> 
> Q3. I purchased an HD DVD disc that contains/has the capability of downloading web- enabled network content. What do I need to do to view this content?
> 
> A3. First, be sure that you have properly configured the player’s Ethernet port. If your Ethernet port is properly configured, perform the firmware update process to update the player’s firmware to the latest firmware version. Once you have updated the player with the latest firmware, follow the directions that came with the HD DVD disc or that appear in the menu of the HD DVD disc. Should you experience problems viewing such content, please contact Toshiba Customer Solutions at (800) 319-6684.
> 
> Q4. The HDMI output does not work or works intermittently with the HDMI or DVI input on my HDTV or monitor. Does the new firmware address that issue?
> 
> A4. The firmware update addresses and improves HDMI and DVI connectivity issues. If you still experience such issues, try disconnecting and reconnecting the HDMI cable. Make sure your display input is set to HDMI (or DVI). If your display has more than one HDMI/DVI input, make sure that all connected HDMI/DVI source devices are powered on (even if not in use). If none of these solve the issue, please turn off the TV and the HD DVD player. Check all connections. Disconnect and reconnect the HDMI cable. Turn on the TV first and then turn on the HD DVD player. Should you continue to experience issues, please contact Toshiba Customer Solutions at (800) 319-6684.
> 
> Q5. During HD DVD playback I sometimes experience pixelization, block noise or audio dropouts. Sometimes playback freezes or stops. Sometimes, playback is not smooth. Does the new firmware address these issues?
> 
> A5. This firmware update addresses various playability issues. You should also check to be sure that the disc is clean and, if the disc will not operate at all, that you are inserting the disc with the right side up. In the event that playback freezes or stops, press and hold the ON/STANDBY button on the front of the player for approximately ten seconds. This will cause the player to turn off. After the player turns off, turn the player back on by pressing the ON/STANDBY button, and then press the OPEN/CLOSE button to remove the disc. Should you continue to experience issues, please contact Toshiba Customer Solutions at (800) 319- 6684. Should you continue to experience issues, please contact Toshiba Customer Solutions at (800) 319-6684.
> 
> Q6. Do I need to install prior firmware updates before installing the current firmware update?
> 
> A6. No. The current firmware update includes all of the prior firmware updates.


----------



## bobgpsr

*Re: Firmware 2.2 for 1st gen Toshiba A1, D1, XA1 HD DVD players*

I updated my HD-XA1 to version 2.2 firmware using the ethernet tonight with no problems. Did not notice any changes playing Happy Feet with selection of the TrueHD lossless audio track (no problems before). I do use component video though.

I just gotta update! Can't help myself. :dumbcrazy:


----------



## htaddikt

*Re: Firmware 2.2 for 1st gen Toshiba A1, D1, XA1 HD DVD players*

Update worked great, and definitely cut load times in half. (well, from recognizing disk until start of play).
TrueHD is exceptional with a player that has 6 analog output channels. Probably the best 'disk' audio I've heard next to my Cambridge Audio 740C.. (stereo only). Limited by availability of software.
I've been very happy with my XA1. A few glitches now and then. Fewer now.
Since I still have a 720p display, no reason to jump into a 1080p machine. At least not until they get down to $200. LOL


----------



## bobgpsr

*Re: Firmware 2.2 for 1st gen Toshiba A1, D1, XA1 HD DVD players*

I have read some reports by HD DVD disc reviewers that they got sent new firmware 2.3 on a CD (for gen 1 players) in order to review new web enabled HD DVD titles like "Blood Diamond", Bandai's "Freedom vol 1" and Warners "300".


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Firmware 2.2 for 1st gen Toshiba A1, D1, XA1 HD DVD players*

Is this update available for download yet... the ISO version?


----------



## htaddikt

*Re: Firmware 2.2 for 1st gen Toshiba A1, D1, XA1 HD DVD players*

Try www.1080x1920.net

Haven't seen anything on a 2.3


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Firmware 2.2 for 1st gen Toshiba A1, D1, XA1 HD DVD players*

Yeah... I was confused anyway... I have the XA2.


----------



## bobgpsr

*Re: Firmware 2.2 for 1st gen Toshiba A1, D1, XA1 HD DVD players*

Version 2.3 firmware for the HD-A1 and HD-XA1 (1st gen) is out. For an ISO download to burn to a CD see Toshiba Canada site: http://209.167.114.38/support/ceg/downloads/index.asp

The Toshiba America website now also does mention it for direct ethernet update.
http://www.tacp.com/tacpassets-images/notices/hddvdfirmware.asp

also avail as ISO at Toshiba America site:
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-images/notices/hddvd-downloadingfirmware.asp


----------



## bobgpsr

*Re: Firmware 2.2 (& 2.3) for 1st gen Toshiba A1, D1, XA1 HD DVD players*

One piece of info about firmware 2.3 posted elsewhere is:


> The fix addresses HDMI handshake issues that some users are still experiencing and Sound dropouts.


----------



## bobgpsr

*Re: Firmware 2.3 for 1st gen Toshiba A1, D1, XA1 HD DVD players*

I burnt an ISO CD using the XA1 image from the Toshiba America site. No problems with using it to update my HD-XA1. It now shows "2.3/1.0A/2.0T" in its update menu (for current 2.3 firmware now inside the player).


----------



## htaddikt

*Re: Firmware 2.2 (& 2.3) for 1st gen Toshiba A1, D1, XA1 HD DVD players*

Downloading it now as we 'speak'.


----------



## Tommy

*Re: Firmware 2.2 (& 2.3) for 1st gen Toshiba A1, D1, XA1 HD DVD players*

2.3 was my first full firmware update done connected straight to the internet. Previous to that I did the download of the ISO file or waited for the actual snail mailed CD. I must say it was rather easier then I expected, just ran an ethernet wire from my router to the HD player and started the update. Took about 45 minutes to complete download and installation.

Since the addition of firmware 2.1 HD-A1 or HD-XA1 there has been an added page of internet settings to the users manual. An updated digital copy of the manuals can be downloaded directly from Toshiba if any are interested.

http://www.mytoshibahddvd.com/ and click on the Support tab, manuals are then on the left hand menu


----------



## Vader

*Re: Firmware 2.2 (& 2.3) for 1st gen Toshiba A1, D1, XA1 HD DVD players*

I just downloaded the revised manual for the A1.... does anybody else see a lot of the bolded text as being kinda "jumbed"....?


----------



## Tommy

*Re: Firmware 2.2 (& 2.3) for 1st gen Toshiba A1, D1, XA1 HD DVD players*

Ya I see some jumbled text also but I seen this previously too on the pdf. I have also downloaded the HD-A2 manual and noticed the text on this one seems ok so I been comparing them


----------



## htaddikt

*Re: Firmware 2.2 (& 2.3) for 1st gen Toshiba A1, D1, XA1 HD DVD players*

Toshiba USA finally has a website for downloads.

http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-images/notices/hddvd-downloadingfirmware.asp

But I find the wireless internet connection I established with my player a lot easier, but slower.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Firmware 2.2 (& 2.3) for 1st gen Toshiba A1, D1, XA1 HD DVD players*

I haven't updated my player and probably wont ever again, 2 times have I had my player bricked when updating. First was using a direct net connection and second was with the iso.


----------



## MatrixDweller

*Re: Firmware 2.2 (& 2.3) for 1st gen Toshiba A1, D1, XA1 HD DVD players*

I didn't have any issues before but updated my HDA2 anyway via an ISO image burned to a CD. I've had no issues with the update.


----------



## bobgpsr

*Re: Firmware 2.2 (& 2.3) for 1st gen Toshiba A1, D1, XA1 HD DVD players*

Firmware 2.4 is out for ethernet update. I am trying an update right now. 10% so far.

Edit: Update completed smoothly and the XA1 powered down by itself. A power up and going into the Update menu shows new firmware version: 

2.4/1.0A/2.0T

Tried a HD DVD (HollywoodLand combo) quickly and seems that everything is still working fine. Settings survived -- I did not do an Initialize.


----------



## bobgpsr

*Re: Firmware 2.3 (& now 2.4) for 1st gen Toshiba A1, D1, XA1 HD DVD players*

Updated first post in thread for firmware 2.4 official info and ISO link for making a CD-R firmware update disc.


----------



## Big Worm

*Re: Firmware 2.3 (& now 2.4) for 1st gen Toshiba A1, D1, XA1 HD DVD players*



bobgpsr said:


> Updated first post in thread for firmware 2.4 official info and ISO link for making a CD-R firmware update disc.


Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Firmware 2.4 for 1st gen Toshiba A1, D1, XA1 HD DVD players*

I'm getting more freeze ups with this last update. I have to power off and back on... then it works fine until powered off for while. That use to happen all along, but it seems to be happening more often now. :huh:


----------



## bobgpsr

*Re: Firmware 2.4 for 1st gen Toshiba A1, D1, XA1 HD DVD players*



Sonnie said:


> I'm getting more freeze ups with this last update. I have to power off and back on... then it works fine until powered off for while. That use to happen all along, but it seems to be happening more often now. :huh:


Maybe a part is starting to fail? I would get a RMA # from Toshiba and send it in for repair. "Freezing" should not be happening. My XA1 has been practically flawless (can't remember the last hiccup). Had it since early May 06. 

Another possibility is dirt or something on the Optical Pickup Unit (laser).
Can you hear the laser pickup head moving back and forth like a failed seek? Possible a DVD lens cleaner kit may help. :scratch:


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Firmware 2.4 for 1st gen Toshiba A1, D1, XA1 HD DVD players*

Actually I'm in the wrong thread... mine is the XA2.

The sound continues, but the image freezes... and while skipping chapters it makes some weird images before it finally changes.


----------



## bobgpsr

*Re: Firmware 2.4 for 1st gen Toshiba A1, D1, XA1 HD DVD players*



Sonnie said:


> Actually I'm in the wrong thread... mine is the XA2.
> 
> The sound continues, but the image freezes... and while skipping chapters it makes some weird images before it finally changes.


Have you tried an Initialize in the player Setup menu? (right next to the Update).

Using a HDMI connection? Is it good and snug and not losing any handshakes? With HDMI disconnected and using Component Video does the problem still happen?


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Firmware 2.4 for 1st gen Toshiba A1, D1, XA1 HD DVD players*

I did check all of my HDMI connections, but have not tried component.

What does Initialize do?


----------



## bobgpsr

*Re: Firmware 2.4 for 1st gen Toshiba A1, D1, XA1 HD DVD players*



Sonnie said:


> What does Initialize do?


It resets the player back to factory default settings but the settings exactly match just what the new firmware needs. This may make a difference or may not seem to do anything to help. Just something to try.

Since this is the A1 firmware thread what follows is for a A1 or XA1. Other gen Toshiba HD DVD players are similar.


Golffnutt said:


> 1) Go to "Set Up" using the "Set Up" button on your remote.
> 2) Next highlight "Maintenance" and hit enter.
> 3) Next Highlight "Persistent Memory" and hit enter. You will then get a window that says Persistent Memory has been fixed.
> 4) Next go back to the "Maintenance" window again. Highlight "Initialize" and hit enter, you will then get a window that says " yes or no", highlight "yes", the player will initialize back to original factory default settings. This helps clear all previous updates except the one you just did, 2.4. *Warning, before you initialize write all of your settings down as you will lose them when you initialize, you will have to go back and re-enter them after you initialize.*


----------



## bobgpsr

*Re: Firmware 2.4 for 1st gen Toshiba A1, D1, XA1 HD DVD players*

New firmware 3.0 is out for the first gen Toshiba players. See first post in this thread. I don't know yet what they changed/fixed.

Edit: I updated via the internet (ethernet) tonight with my HD-XA1 and did a quick test. The player still plays a trial HD DVD fine (Pat Metheny Group -- The Way Up).

:T:sn:


----------



## bobgpsr

Updated the first post in thread's ISO download links for making a firmware 3.0 update CD-R.


----------



## MatrixDweller

I can't believe Toshiba is still pumping out firmware updates. Especially on the first gen players. I think all the first gens must be out of warranty by now. Most other companies would have nixed that right after bowing out.


----------



## htaddikt

Well,they do have good customer support in my experience, but I would not expect too many more updates. There should not be a need for many (if any) more at this point.


----------



## bobgpsr

I'm still waiting/hoping for a firmware update (related to Toshiba's new DVD / HD initiative) that will allow playing video recorded on USB memory sticks that get loaded at a store's movie kiosk or via an internet download. This would be a natural use of the two USB ports on all HD DVD players.


----------



## htaddikt

bobgpsr said:


> I'm still waiting/hoping for a firmware update (related to Toshiba's new DVD / HD initiative) that will allow playing video recorded on USB memory sticks that get loaded at a store's movie kiosk or via an internet download. This would be a natural use of the two USB ports on all HD DVD players.



That's a good one. Although, considering all the other a/v components out there that have USB ports with little to no capability, I would not hold my breath for upgrading a format that is largely abandoned. I use a Samsung 5000 now for both HD DVD & BD, but still don't have the heart to part with my XA1. Xlnt player!
And I don't know how long it will take for BD players to have full on-board decoding AND analog 5.1/7.1 outputs.
You either pay a lot, or forced to upgrade your a/v receiver to use HDMI 1.3. 
That's part of the problem when you only have one game in town. Let's be thankful things did not go 'blue' any earlier, and we would have even less for the same money we have to spend today.


----------



## bobgpsr

Now up to f/w 4.0. See this post.


----------



## loa666

sorry for digging out this old thread, but since "bobgpsr" is no longer active I would like to ask if anyone still have the latest update iso for the Toshiba HD-A1 
thanks in advance and a great weekend for your guys !


----------

